# what age do i change puppy food to adult food



## ellie (Aug 3, 2011)

hi everyone, i could do with some advise at what age do i change puppy food to adult food. ive looked on the internet for advise but its very confusing as a lot of peoples opinions are different and state a number of different ages


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Another one of those questions for which there is no definitive answer I'm afraid 
Some dog foods will state on the packaging, or on their website. For raw diet, it is just the quantity that changes, decreasing the percentage per body weight, usually around 8 months. If you can't find any guidelines for your brand, you could email the company. Otherwise I would personally guess that around 8 months was a reasonable age.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea i think its between 8-9 months ,however i read somewhere that a dog isnt an adult until its 2 years old????


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh no, I've just increase Millie's food in the past month. Now she's 8 months old (yesterday), will have to start decreasing again


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

my food packaging says puppy to one year so was going to do it when she's a year old. I am sure it's not going to do her too much harm if it's not exactly the right time.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Depends on the dog- they want to be at least 80% of adult weight before switching to adult food. 1 year is a general age for kibble, some dogs will struggle to keep weight off if neutered at 6 months and kept on puppy food until a year, some dogs are fine. 
Best thing to do is to pop to the vets for a weight check around 9 months old and see how they think his/her growth is progressing and go from there.
I don't know if your vets have qualified nurses but often they will run weight advice/ nutrition advice clinics free of charge. It is very difficult to give individual advice like this without having the dog in front of you so most ansewrs will be very general. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Jeannette (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you Katie, I will pop in to my Vet (there is a nurse there) Just thought I'd ask for a quick thought - just fed Benjie Boy 15 weeks and he is still absolutely ravenous. I feed him with Lily's puppy trays (two a day and Lily's Puppy Kibble at lunch time. Jeannette.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Vet has told me around 1 year. Kibble bag also says 1 year.


----------

